# Eheim 2180 Pro 3



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

One of my XP3's just gave up the ghost. It's only 2 years old. Called the company and they said it was the motor. Since I need to replace I thought I might want to replace with one filter instead of the 2 I have. I saw this at Drs. and Foster. It also has a built in heater which sounds wonderful! I could get more equip out of the tank.

Questions I have:
It says 70" head. What does that mean? 
Would heater in the filter affect the bio filtration in any way? too hot...
How reliable is the heater?

So what do you all think? It's pricey but costs less than replacing both XP3s and heater. Since Eheims are rated the best by consumers, wondering if it's worth it.

Pros:
Built in heater
Less under cabinet
Great reputation
Great flow rating
Adjustable flow
2 intakes
Uses less electricity

Cons:
When changing media will not be able to change one filter and leave one
1 output
High cost
learning curve to use it.
Replacement media costs more
If heater fails (stuck on) filter will be a problem.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=14672


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Head is how high the filter/pump can pump water before it cannot move any more water.

I personally prefer to have all my equipment in separate components. Those combination filters with all the gadgets in them just make me wary. I've heard of some issues with the Eheim Pro2 heaters getting stuck and people ultimately end up running inline or in tank heaters.

Eheim has a good reputation but to be honest, I've had nothing but trouble from my Eheims (2213, 2217, & 2 2231). Everything from leaky quick connects to o-rings not sealing right to cracking canister bodies.

Charlie


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

trackhazard said:


> Eheim has a good reputation but to be honest, I've had nothing but trouble from my Eheims (2213, 2217, & 2 2231). Everything from leaky quick connects to o-rings not sealing right to cracking canister bodies.
> 
> Charlie


WOW! I haven't heard anyone with so many Ehiem problems. That makes me leery. I just got two Eheim 2213's that are doing great so far, but I haven't been running them very long. Love the flow.

My other alternative was to replace it with at Eheim 2217 and just keep the other XP3 running. That gives me 2 filters still. I would alternate cleanings as I do now. I'll keep the heaters that I have now.

I could replace with another XP3 but since this one only lasted 2 years that is frustrating!! When I called the company the tech support guy was very SNOOTY and that makes me not want to give them any more of my money!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I had an Eheim running 24/7 for 11 years straight before it got a little noisy. Have 3 others that are working just fine.
No complaints here, just admiration for a well made product.

Tex Gal, don't get nervous!


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I have a 2080 and use a Hydor ETH 300w & AquaMedic 1000 inline. If given the opportunity I would buy the Eheim/Hydor combo again vs the 2180.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I saw one of these while looking at Drs Foster and Smith. Anyone tried one? Doubt if it would beat a Eheim, but....................might be a consideration.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+19310&pcatid=19310


----------



## David Hui (Dec 10, 2004)

This filter is pretty big; you may want to check the dimensions and make sure will fit under your tank. There is really not that much to learn just set the temp and it will ram up and stay there. Ultra quiet compare to the XP3.


----------



## captain_bu (Dec 13, 2007)

I think you would be better off with the 2217 and keeping your other XP3. As you pointed out two filters will allow you to stagger the cleaning and give you two sources of circulation which is a plus if the tank is large. I have been very happy with the Hydor inline heaters and looking at the 2180 Pro and seeing that the heating unit is digitally controlled is a big turn off to me. People have Eheim classics that are still running after 15 years (I have an 8 year old Ecco here). I would not expect anywhere near that kind of service life out of anything digital and imagine that any out of warranty repairs would be very expensive. I couldn't tell from the link you posted if the 2180 has a temperature probe that needs to go in the tank (like the 2126 and 2128 models) but if it does you will be adding another piece of equipment to the tank. I also have two Eheim 2026 Pro IIs that so far have been no problem, if your tank is large and you want something a bit more sophisticated than the Eheim classic series you could also look at the 2028.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Don't worry about the heater. It will only overheat if the flow through the filter stops. And that's not a dangerous overheating - it will not melt the filter housing or anything. The thing is - there is a small black proble that you put in the tank. It tells the heater inside the filter when to turn on/off. If there is no flow through the filter the in-tank probe still tells the heater to turn on/off and the result is overheating. But how often will you have the flow through the filter stop completely without you noticing? Pretty much the only case is if you forget to turn the filter on after maintenance.

The heater element itself is metal. Like the coiled heating elements on a cooking stove. It will not break.

Head of 70" means that the filter will move water even if the surface of the water is 70" above the filter. But don't expect that the flow (gph) will be what says on the box. Generally at about 5' it will be reduced to about 30% of the flow rate on the box. Canisters are rated with the water level just a little bit higher above the filter (probably 1"). Every canister filter is like that.

Not all filtration materials are equal. If you start investigating about filtraton media properties you will get a headache. Simply put German filtration media is no joke and it's worth the money.

I'd still keep 2 filters on that tank.

Also, meanwhile, to keep your biofiltration going, you can attach a pump or powerhead to the INTAKE pipe of your broken XP3 so it pushes water into the filter. It will move the water through the filter just fine untill you replace the filter. Or until you decide that you don't mind the pump (can't really see it) and leave it be.

--Nikolay


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Personally, I use Hydor 300W in-line heaters on the outflow pipe of 2217's. So far, I've been very happy with the arrangement.

I tend to stick with individual components. Get a filter to be a filter, a heater to be a heater, etc. It's the same with home theater components. The all-in-one setups are never as good as quality individual components. The Eheim 2217 is an older, proven, solid design. Nothing could be simpler. Simple is good.

Two filters on a large tank are always a good idea.

I literally haven't touched the Hydors since the day I installed them over 2 years ago. The temp never fluctuates more than 2 or 3 degrees - and that's probably due to the lights, not the heaters.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I would recommend using the biggest Eheim ecco they make..model 2236 or something like that...I love my Ecco filter...seperate filter baskets(unlike the 2217) and way easy to prime with the lever(no priming on 2217)....its just an awesome filter....I just wish it had more flow like the Pro models do.....and to top it off it comes with Eheim pro media so its all complete

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp17290/si1382871/cl0/eheimeccocomfortcanisterfilter2236


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks guys. I ended up getting a Eheim 2217. It pumps the same as an XP3. I figured I should just use 2 separate filters like I have been. It gives me more options for return flow and intake placement. Also I decided I should not take a chance on the heater. I read some pretty bad stories about them.

Chiahead - the 2217 is supposed to prime. I guess I'll see! I have it in-house now. Hooking it up tomorrow.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I've never really had a problem priming the 2217. Just get the inflow siphon started, hook it up, leave the top pipe undone until it starts to dribble water, hook it up and turn it on. It'll burp for a second or two, then you're good to go.


----------

